# Pantech Pursuit Freezing on Startup



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

My problem is that my Pantech Pursuit P9020 won't get past the AT&T screen, I don't really know what the cause could be (I'm a fail when it comes to phones), so here are my questions:

1) What could be he causes to my problem?

2) What do you think I should try to fix my problem?


Thank you to anyone who helps,
Crockeo


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Crokeo,

Has this only recently happened? How old is the phone?


----------

